# Multimedia > Musik >  soundregler unter xmms verhält sich merkwürig

## tom021

olla!

hab mir heute alsa aufgespielt und der sound ist auch ganz gut  :Smilie: . leider habe ich ein komisches problem mit dem xmms. öffne ich ein mp3 file dann wird das abgespielt. allerdings kann ich mit dem eingebauten lautstärkeregler nur die lautsärke ganz abschalten auf 0% oder auf die lautstärke die ich mit master eingestellt habe. bsp: habe ich master auf 50% stehen dann kann ich mit xmms den ton abstellen wenn ich die lautstärke in xmms auf 0% stelle, stelle ich es aber auf 1% 50% oder sogar 100% ändert sich die lautstärke nicht, sondern bleibt bei jeder  einstellung auf dem mastervolume. ich benutze zudem kmix um die lautstärke zu regeln. naja die pcm leiste hat das gleiche verhalten wie der xmms (kann man mit alsamixer überprüfen  :Wink:  ). wieso kann ich denn nicht die lautstärke über pcm regeln, bzw nur mute oder laut ???  :Confused: 

über hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen 

thx
tom

----------


## tom021

noch ein zusatz. spiele ich videos mit dem mplayer ab und lasse ich diesen unter einer graphischen oberfläche laufen, dann kann ich mit dem eingebauten lautstärkeregler die lautstärke regeln. das komische ist, dass sich bei alsamixer oder kmix dabei keine leiste verändert ??? hää???

thx &mfg
tom

----------


## smilebef

Du kannst bei xmms unter optionen/ausgabeplugin konfiguration einstellen welches ausgabeplugin 
und ob volumenregler master oder wave sein soll 
man kann auch bei manchen ausgabeplugins das /dev/? angeben
hast du da mal rumgespielt?

weil ich hatte auch mal mit xmms ein lautstärkeproblem und habe es aber nicht gelöst gekriegt

bei dieser plugintechnik weiß ich auch nicht wem ich den bugreport schicken soll.

----------


## tom021

hi smilebef!

danke für den tip xmms auf master umzustellen. hatte zwar in den preferences nach geschaut, aber muss die option wohl übersehen haben. naja also ich kenn mich mit sound unter lin nicht aus, aber mir scheint, dass oss (also das was man einstellen kann wenn man den kernel konft) besser ist als alsa. auf meiner alten kiste ist ein awe64 isa pnp drin-der macht deutlich bessere töne. kann aber ja auch sein, dass das am chip liegt. in meinem neuen ist ein sis7012 drin, so ein ac97 .2.2 kompatibles ding.
weiss jemand welchem device sich der mplayer bedient ??

thx & mfg
tom

----------

